# Cube LTD CC



## Timo D (12. März 2007)

Hallo,
mein erster Eintrag hier 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hardteil für ca. 1000 Euronen. Nach langem Lesen in diesem Forum bin ich bei Cube hängen geblieben. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein LTD Team zulegen. Mein Händler vor Ort hat aber zufällig ein LTD CC vorrätig. Er sagt es ist ein Messemodell und wäre besser ausgestatte als das Team. Er gibt mirden Hobel für 950 Euro. Hier die Ausstattung. Ist der Preis OK? Und was gibt es über das Bike positives zu sagen?

Gruß und Danke

Ausstattung: 2007er CC Rahmen (7005er Alu zweifach konifiziert) mattschwarz pulverbeschichtet - Rock Shox Reba SL Dual Air Pop Lock (80 mm) - Formula Oro K 18 Disc (vorn 180 mm, hinten 160 mm Scheibe) - Shimano LT Kurbeln (Hollowtech II) + Naben + Schaltwerk (M 751) - Rigida Taurus 2000 Felgen (32 Loch) - DT Swiss Speichen schwarz 2.0 mm - Schwalbe Smart Sam Sportline Reifen 2.25" - Shimano LX Umwerfer - Deore Shifter + Kassette (11 -34) + Kette - FSA Vorbau + Lenker + Sattelstütze - Scape Sattel - 12,5 kg incl. Pedale


----------



## EdiBoleti (12. März 2007)

Hallo 

fahre das 2006 model. Ich finde das 2007 model besser. Denn es hatt bessere Bremsen ich habe die Hayes9. Preis Leitung ist Super. Wenn der Händler dir das Bike für das Geld gibt dann ist es ein Schnäpchen den der EVP liegt bei 1250 laut Cube.

gruß

Edi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## futo)maki (14. März 2007)

Habe ebenfalls das 06er CC
... Bremsen am 07er find ich nicht besser.....geringere Bremskraft.

Zum Thema: Der Preis ist super! GÃ¼nstiger wirste es wohl nich bekommen. Hab fÃ¼r meins 1100â¬ bezahlt.
Ich wÃ¼rde dir in jedem Fall eher zum CC als zum Team raten.... schon wegen der Gabel.

Ein paar Dinge haben mir aber schon miÃfallen:

- SattelstÃ¼tze, Sattel, Griffe, Vorbau und Lenker sind unnÃ¶tig schwer. Hab ich fÃ¼r ca. 150â¬ getauscht. (350g)

- Die Reifen sind keine Faltreifen wie beim TEAM, sondern Drahtreifen wie bei den billigeren Modellen. (zusammen ca. 180-200g)

- Der Rahmen ist pulverbeschichtet und somit deutlich schwerer als wenn er eloxiert wÃ¤re (ca. 400g !!!) ....obendrein is die Beschichtung sehr empfindlich und der AufdrÃ¼ck ist mies ...bei den eloxierten is der gelasert.

- Die Felgen (Taurus2000) sind Rotz. ...sry is aber so weil Ã¼belst schwer. Den Satz bekommst du ebenfalls mit XT-naben fÃ¼r 100â¬, was schon viel aussagt :-/ (ordentliche Felgen sind zusammen min. 300g leichter)

Alles in allem ist das Bike (zumindest fÃ¼r 1100â¬) nicht umbedingt das SchnÃ¤pchen was ich mir erhoft habe. Irgendwo spart Cube das halt wieder ein was die Reba kostet. RÃ¼ckwirkend wÃ¼rde ich die paarhundert Euro fÃ¼r ein Reaction drauf legen wenn ich kÃ¶nnt :-/

oh, und meins hat vom Werk aus 12,7kg inc. Pedale gehabt. Zumindest auf der Waage und nicht im Katalog ;-)


----------



## Timo D (14. März 2007)

futo)maki schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls das 06er CC
> ... Bremsen am 07er find ich nicht besser.....geringere Bremskraft.
> 
> Zum Thema: Der Preis ist super! Günstiger wirste es wohl nich bekommen. Hab für meins 1100 bezahlt.
> ...



Ich dachte die Oro K18 wären gute Bremsen. Sind jedenfalls gut getestet worden. 
Ja, Gabel und Bremsen sind der Hauptgrund warum ich mir das Bike ausgesucht habe.
Solange manche Teile nur schwer sind, ist mir das nicht so wichtig. beim ersten gescheiten bike schaut man wohl nicht so sehr auf das gewicht. 

was ist der unterschied zwischen faltreifen und drahtreifen? nur das gewicht?

Ich hoffe, dass ich das bike am freitag abholen kann. ich habe riesig bock aufs fahren. leider soll das wetter nicht so gut werden, aber egal, schlamm geht auch. wie pflege ich eigentlich so ein bike? da werde ich direkt mal die suchfunktion benutzen.

Gruß


----------



## EdiBoleti (14. März 2007)

Servus
Ich denke Auch das das wichtige die teile sind die verbaut wurden. Die Gabel ist Super, Die Bremsen sollen Besser sein als die HX9 und zu den Reifen. Es ist der selbe reifen wie der mit Kevlar. Nach dem diese abgefahren sin dbekommst du sowieso den Racing Ralf oder den noby Nic nur noch als Faltreifen. ich habe bis dato noch keinen Händler gesehen der diese Beiden reifen als Drahreifen verkauft. Und solange ich ca. 10kg zu viel gewicht mit mir rumschleppe so kann ich da erst einmal gut sparen. Zu den Felgen ist zu sagen das diese wohl nicht die teuersten sind aber ich mit meine 100kg fahre damit durch stock und Stein und sie hebt bei mir. Also soh schlecht können sie nicht sein. Wenn ich mal Geld habe und 10kg leichter bin dann achte ich auch mal auf das gewicht von Fahrrad  
und gebe dann 100 mehr aus um 100g leichter zu sein.
zur Plege ist zu sagen das die gabel vorne nach jeder suafahrt bzw vor jder ausfahrt zu Putzen ist und zu Ölen am besten mit spezielen Fegergabel Öl (z.B. Brunox) Ansonsten Kette und Schaltung suaber halten und Ölen der Rest ist nach deinem Empfinden zu Plegen je nachdem ob es eher glänzen soll oder 
auch ruig dreckig sein kann.

gruß

Edi


----------



## futo)maki (15. März 2007)

Zum Thema Taurus2000:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244127

Leider kein Bild mehr. Aber man kanns sich ja vorstellen


----------



## EdiBoleti (15. März 2007)

Servus

Also ich bleibe bei meiner meinung. Sicherlich nicht die Beste Felge bzw. die Leichteste. Aber wer letztes Jahr 3000km 100kg durch die gegend gefahren hat und das über Stock und Stein soweit das möglich ist mit ein Hardtail. Und bis dato nicht einmal einen achter. So schlecht können die nicht sein

gruß


----------



## daschw (15. März 2007)

Hallo,habe seit 2 wochen das ltd cc und habe es für 950 euros bekommen.ich bin mit dem rad sehr zufrieden.klar sind die einen oder anderen parts dran,die ich im laufe der zeit tauschen werde,aber dafür muss erst mal wieder mein sparschwein gemestet werden.
bis auf ne quitschende bremse vorne ist auch alles ok.nur die raching ralph find ich nicht so toll,ansonsten ein gut zu fahrendes bike.


----------



## Timo D (17. März 2007)

jetzt hab ich es endlich zu hause. 
hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/348839
hoffe, dass der link funktioniert.
morgen werde ich die erste kleine tour fahren   und mal alles ein wenig kennenlernen. mein erstres bike mit scheibenbremsen und ner richtigen federgabel

gruß


----------



## r19andre (17. März 2007)

öhm,
warum hast du nur LX Kurbeln dran?

Andre


----------



## Timo D (17. März 2007)

mein dealer hatte es nur noch mit denen. hat die xt-kurbel wohl woanders vertickt. ich wollte halt unbedingt das ldt cc und da habe ich es auch so genommen. ist der unterschied extrem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (17. März 2007)

Hi,
nö, hab mich nur gewundert.
Nen paar mehr gramm, aber nicht tragisch

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Mill (20. März 2007)

Hi Timo,

also ich hab mir vor 6 Wochen auch das CUBE LTD CC 2007 gekauft u. bin absolut zufrieden damit.

Ob es sich lohnt für ein paar Hundert Gramm auch ein paar Hundert Euronen auszugeben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ist meiner Meinung nach in unserem -momentanen- Einsatzgebiet (denk mal, du bist auch erst MTB-Einsteiger) glaub ich echt sch***egal. Das Teil fährt sich super u. die paar Gramm sind unerheblich. Also für den Preis (ich hab 1200,- bezahlt) wirst du kaum was besseres auf dem Gebiet kriegen.

Ob die Rigida Taurus wirklich soooooooo schlecht sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden damit u. wünsche auch dir viel Spaß mit dem geilen Bike. Außerdem sieht die Pulverbeschichtung einfach brutal geil aus!!!! Von mir aus wiegt die 1.000 Gramm


----------



## futo)maki (20. März 2007)

Mill schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Rigida Taurus wirklich soooooooo schlecht sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das die wirklich soooooooo schlecht sind sonder das die wirklich soooooooo schwer sind. Und du würdest dich wundern was die paar hundert Gramm an beschleunigung ausmachen. Insbesondere an den Felgen. Rotierende Masse und so? Kein freund der Physik?


----------



## Mill (21. März 2007)

Ne, net wirklich. Physik u. Mathematik war noch nie so meine Stärke .

Aber wenn das wirklich einen immensen Unterschied macht, sollte ich mir vielleicht in nächster Zeit mal Gedanken machen u. bei akutem Geld-Überschuss andere, sprich leichtere Felgen zulegen.
Aber ich glaub, ich versuch erst mal mithilfe meinen körperlichen Anstrengungen an Beschleunigung zu gewinnen.


----------



## the_duke (22. März 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe mir letzten Oktober bei Ebay ein LTD CC um 903 ersteigert und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
Die Deore Kassette, Kette und Shifter habe ich noch gegen XT-Teile getausch, bringt zwar fast nix aber dann ist die XT-Ausstattung (bis auf den Umwerfer) vollständig.

Ich nutze das Bike für Touren nach der Arbeit und zum in die Arbeit fahren, dafür ist mir das Oberrohr etwas zu lang. Das Problem habe ich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau etwas entschärft.

Das wichtigste an einem Bike ist die Gabel und da wir es nicht viel Bike in der Preisklasse geben mit einer Reba + xt-Teilen.
Das problem mit den quietschenden Bremsen hat sich von selbst gelöst, nur finde ich die Bremsleistung der HFX-9 nicht sehr überzeugend, da kommt mir die Julie besser vor.

Mein Fazit: Gutes Bike zu einem fairen Preis


----------



## Timo D (22. März 2007)

Ich drehe hier bald durch. Habe das Rad jetzt fast ne Woche und bind erst 10 km gefahren. Das Wetter macht mich fertig. Aber am Sonntag soll es ja besser werden und dann geht es auf die Piste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ez-lif (29. März 2007)

hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin neu hier im forum und fange erst mit dem mtb-fahren an  
wenn alles glatt läuft kann ich morgen mein cube ltd cc abholen und ich freu mich drauf  

eigentlich wollte ich mir das ltd pro holen, doch dann hat mir mein händler das cc gezeigt und ich war sofort begeistert davon.
verkaufspreis war 1199 und ich soll es für 1100 inkl. "strassenausstattung" (spritzschutz, lampen, schloss) und einem helm.
ich denke, der preis ist in ordnung und es ist kein versender-bike. oder was meint ihr?

freue mich aufs biken und viele interessante themen im forum.  
einen fahrbericht werde ich dann im laufe des wochenendes schreiben.

mfg


----------



## r0ckZ (29. März 2007)

ich würde auf jedenfall noch mit ihm handeln, scheint zu teuer zu sein ..

ich hab für mein ltd cc 05 700 bezahlt ...


----------



## ez-lif (29. März 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich würde auf jedenfall noch mit ihm handeln, scheint zu teuer zu sein ..
> 
> ich hab für mein ltd cc 05 700 bezahlt ...



ich hab aber das cc 07 gekauft
und ich denke nicht, das es noch günstiger geht; also das billigste was ich je wo gelesen/gehört habe war 950; und der helm kostet ja schon fast 100; von daher kommt es auf +/- 0 und ich hatte ihn beim kauf schon ziemlich ins schwitzen gebracht, da er den helm eigentlich nicht dazu geben wollte.
aber nachdem ich gesagt hab, wenn er den helm dazu gibt, müßte ich nicht mehr überlegen, hat er auf seinem taschenrechner rumgetippt, die chefin gefragt und dann gings


----------



## r0ckZ (29. März 2007)

na wenn der helm so teuer is


----------



## ManuK. (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

bin ebenfalls neu im Forum und MTB-Einsteiger.
Hab mir heut beim Händler ebenfalls ein LTD CC aufschwatzen lassen. Freu mich drauf wenn´s endlich da ist.

Der Fahrbericht würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 86910 (12. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Zwar sehr verspätet aber dennoch mein Senf dazu.

Ich (w / 160cm / 62 kg) habe mir heute im Internet das LTD CC bestellt (hoffe nur, dass es das Ding noch gibt, da ich in jedem Laden gehört habe, dass die so gut wie weg sind in 16"). -> Da könnt ihr mir schon mal die Daumen drücken.

Habe sehr lang und sehr intensiv nach dem passenden bike für 1000 Euronen gesucht und letzendlich gab es mit der Ausstattung nur LTD CC oder Radon ZR Litening. 

Mit meinem Händler vor Ort hab ich gesprochen, der konnts mir nicht besorgen (hat sogar direkt mit Cube tel.). Aber nett wie er ist, stellt er mir alles ein, wenns bike da ist (sicher nur gegen cash).

Also wer das glück hatte und unter 1000 Euro das CC bekommen hat, sollte sich freuen. 

Genug gemüllt

Sonne scheint

bike nicht da

so ist das

Stef


----------



## Tofi (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

also ich habe meins letzten Donnerstag online bestellt. Laut dem Händler war es sein letztes in 22", einige andere hatten auch schon keine mehr.

Ich hoffe es kommt morgen. Gem. der DHL Tracking Funktion ist es auf dem Weg zur Empfänger Verteilstation. Schaun mer mal.....

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## ManuK. (12. April 2007)

Ich hol meins morgen beim Händler, der hat noch ´n paar in 20" rumstehen.


----------



## Deleted 86910 (13. April 2007)

Tofi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe meins letzten Donnerstag online bestellt. Laut dem Händler war es sein letztes in 22", einige andere hatten auch schon keine mehr.
> 
> ...



Hey Tofi.

Bei elchem onlieshop hat du denn bestellt? Meins habe ich bei bike-discount bestellt. Doch die schreiben in der Auftragsbestätigung, dass diese nicht die Sicherheit gibt, dass das bike auf zu besorgen ist. 

Weiterhin ist bangen und warten angesagt! -> ICH WILL MEIN CC !!!


----------



## Tofi (13. April 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> Hey Tofi.
> 
> Bei elchem onlieshop hat du denn bestellt? Meins habe ich bei bike-discount bestellt. Doch die schreiben in der Auftragsbestätigung, dass diese nicht die Sicherheit gibt, dass das bike auf zu besorgen ist.
> 
> Weiterhin ist bangen und warten angesagt! -> ICH WILL MEIN CC !!!



Hey,

ich habe eben einen Anruf von meiner Frau bekommen. Es ist ein größeres Päckchen gekommen  

Bestellt habe ich bei www.fun-corner.de. Ursprünglich wollte ich auch bei bike-discount bestellen, aber dann war keins mehr in 22" da. 

Beste Grüsse
Tofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 86910 (13. April 2007)

Tofi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe eben einen Anruf von meiner Frau bekommen. Es ist ein größeres Päckchen gekommen
> 
> ...



OH WIE HAST DU DAS GUT !    

Hast Du jemand der Dir alles einstellt? Ich hab mit meinem Händler vor Ort gesprochen. Der macht´s. Natürlich nur gegen bares. Das ist halt der Vorteil, wenn man direkt vom Händler eins bekommt. Dann ist Montage, Einstellung und erste Inspektion inklusive. War bei mir jetzt auch das erste mal, dass ich mir was für so einen hohen Betrag übers Internet bestellt habe!  

Ich wünsche Dir an diesen schönen sonnigen Tagen ganz viel Spaß mit deinem CC.  

Stef


----------



## Deleted 86910 (20. April 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Zwar sehr verspätet aber dennoch mein Senf dazu.
> 
> ...



SODERLE. Habe gestern von H&S Bike-Discount die Bestätigung bekommen, dass mein bike AUF JEDEN FALL lieferbar ist.  
Aber nicht vor 3 Wochen! Bäh!  
Auf das die Sonne auch bis dahin noch scheint!


----------



## terrortrout (11. Mai 2007)

fahre das gute stück schon seit 2006 und hab keinen kilometer bereut. preis war 1149.
keep on rolling!
mica


----------



## Deleted 86910 (14. Mai 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> SODERLE. Habe gestern von H&S Bike-Discount die Bestätigung bekommen, dass mein bike AUF JEDEN FALL lieferbar ist.
> Aber nicht vor 3 Wochen! Bäh!
> Auf das die Sonne auch bis dahin noch scheint!



Mensch, H&S hat mir jetzt geschrieben, dass mein bike in der KW 20 in Produktion geht und es mindestens 3 bis 4 Wochen dauert   , bis es fertig ist....hoffe, das gibt noch was!


----------



## Jason28 (14. Mai 2007)

Eine Freundin von mir hat auch bei Bike Discount bestellt und über 4 Wochen gewartet, dann haben sie angerufen und gemeint das es nochmal 3 Wochen dauert, weil Cube keine Rahmen liefern kann.
Sodenn habe ich Ihr geraten zum Fachhändler zu gehen, und dort hat sie es in 2 Tagen bekommen.
Und der Fachhändler war genauso Teuer wie Bike Discount... 

LG Jason28


----------



## Deleted 86910 (23. Juli 2007)

Jason28 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir hat auch bei Bike Discount bestellt und über 4 Wochen gewartet, dann haben sie angerufen und gemeint das es nochmal 3 Wochen dauert, weil Cube keine Rahmen liefern kann.
> Sodenn habe ich Ihr geraten zum Fachhändler zu gehen, und dort hat sie es in 2 Tagen bekommen.
> Und der Fachhändler war genauso Teuer wie Bike Discount...
> 
> LG Jason28




 Am 16.07.2007 ist mein LTD CC in 16" von H&S Bike-Discount eingetroffen!  
 Hab´ das bike gleich zu meinem ortsansässigen Händler zum einstellen und Schrauben nach-/anziehen. Hat mich 40 Euro gekostet (ein neuer Schlauch für hinten war da schon drin - bike-discount hatte das bike leider mit ´nem Plattfuß geliefert). Aber: die haben mir als Trostpflaster 2 neue Schläuche und ´nen Powerbar Riegel geschickt, den ich am Samstag, 21.07.07 dann bei meiner ersten kleinen Runde um den Melibokus verdrückt habe... 


 Noch nie war biken so easy...auf der Straße habe ich meinen Freund sogar abgehängt (er fährt ein Marin Nail Trail und hat echt Stahlbeine)  Der Poplock der Rock Shox Reba ist echt genial, wenn man Straße fährt und die Leichtläufigkeit des Rads an sich unglaublich....sonst mußte ich mich immer abrackern...jetzt ist auf einmal alles so einfach 

 Jetzt bin ich so verliebt in mein bike, dass mein Freund grad neidisch wird  
Mal im Ernst: Das ist ein großartiges Rad für Hobbyfahrerinnen wie mich, die nicht mehr als max. 1000- 2500 im im Jahr fahren (das meiste davon auf der Straße).
Bei meiner Größe von 1,60 Meter ist das 16" perfekt. Da brauch Frau kein spezielles Mädchenrad! 
Keine Schulter/Nackenschmerzen mehr. Einfach nur ein wahnsinniger Vorschub beim Antritt in die Pedale.

Was ich mir noch zulegen möchte (und da sind jetzt mal die Mädels unter Euch gefragt  ): *ich brauch unbedingt einen anderen Sattel, da mir beim Berg hoch fahren die ein oder andere Stelle einschläft. Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp für einen guten Sattel geben, der nicht gleich nach Omafahhrad aussieht?*

Jetzt an die Jungs: welche Klicker empfiehlt ihr mir? Hab´ XT Kurbeln am Rad. Anschaffungspreis sollte 80 Euro nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Bierkiste (23. Juli 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> [...]Was ich mir noch zulegen möchte (und da sind jetzt mal die Mädels unter Euch gefragt  ): *ich brauch unbedingt einen anderen Sattel, da mir beim Berg hoch fahren die ein oder andere Stelle einschläft. Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp für einen guten Sattel geben, der nicht gleich nach Omafahhrad aussieht?*
> 
> Jetzt an die Jungs: welche Klicker empfiehlt ihr mir? Hab´ XT Kurbeln am Rad. Anschaffungspreis sollte 80 Euro nicht überschreiten.


Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum Bike!

Bezüglich Sattel würde ich empfehlen - obwohls abgedroschen klingt - lieber im Tech Talk mal die SuFu zu bemühen, da du dort garantiert mehr Meinungen von+für feminine Heckansichten finden wirst als hier im cube-irgendwas-Unterthema..

Bezüglich Klicks bleibt die Frage ob voll - oder halbseitig (Fährst du das Rad nur mit deinen Biketretern?), und ob mit Plattform (zb Crankbrothers Candy/Mallet) oder rein Klick (Crankbrothers Eggbeater)?
Was fährt denn dein Freund für Klicks? Sinnvoll hier Synergien zu schaffen?

Persönlich fahre ich nach anfänglichen Shimanoklicks jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren die Crankbrothers Eggbeater. Schmutzresistent as Lotus, leicht, 4fach-Einstieg und (für meinen Plattfuß) angenehm von der Führung her.
Solltest du dich dafür entscheiden, investiere mindestens in die 'SL', die Einsteiger 'C' sollen wohl nicht rostfrei sein -

Ach so: Für die Klicks ists egal, was du für eine Kurbel hast..
Und - Können Mädels keine sinnvollen Auskünfte zu Klicks geben oder warum schreibst du "Jetzt an die Jungs"?


Happy trails
Sascha


----------



## Deleted 86910 (23. Juli 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum Bike!
> 
> Bezüglich Sattel würde ich empfehlen - obwohls abgedroschen klingt - lieber im Tech Talk mal die SuFu zu bemühen, da du dort garantiert mehr Meinungen von+für feminine Heckansichten finden wirst als hier im cube-irgendwas-Unterthema..
> 
> ...




Hey Sascha.

Hast ja recht! Die Mädels hier im Forum haben in Sachen technischer Beratung sicher auch einiges auf dem (Bier)Kasten  

Bin bis dato billige Shimano SPD gefahren (530er glaub ich). Die Crank Brothers gefallen mir super. War nur bis dato recht unsicher wegen der nicht vorhandenen Plattform. Dachte, da fehlt meinem Fuß vielleicht dann doch die Auflagefläche!?

Die TIME Atac XE 2007 gefallen mir auch gut. Haben ja auch im bike Test eine gute Bewertung bekommen.

Und die Ritchey WCS V4 Mountain sind auch sehr gut.

Na, ich werd mich mal an die Technikfreaks wenden.

Ich danke Dir für die Zeit, die Du für Deine Antwort geopfert hast.

bikergruß

stef


----------



## Bierkiste (23. Juli 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> Bin bis dato billige Shimano SPD gefahren (530er glaub ich). Die Crank Brothers gefallen mir super. War nur bis dato recht unsicher wegen der nicht vorhandenen Plattform. Dachte, da fehlt meinem Fuß vielleicht dann doch die Auflagefläche!?



Hallo Stef,

wenn du zumindest schon mit 'Billig'Shimano gefahren bist, sollte dir aufgefallen sein, daß du dir im eingeklickten Zustand keine Sorgen um zu große oder zu kleine Auflagfläche machen mußt.
Ausgeklickt sind die Pedale (Schneebesen) schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen..

Die von dir angesprochenen Time und Ritchey sind auch klasse Pedale, genauere Meinung kann ich aber mangels Erfahrung nit kundtun.
Die Vorteile der Eggbeater habe ich oben genannt.

Ride+smile
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 86910 (23. Juli 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Hallo Stef,
> 
> wenn du zumindest schon mit 'Billig'Shimano gefahren bist, sollte dir aufgefallen sein, daß du dir im eingeklickten Zustand keine Sorgen um zu große oder zu kleine Auflagfläche machen mußt.
> Ausgeklickt sind die Pedale (Schneebesen) schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen..
> ...



Danke, Sascha!!! Werde mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen und mich dann entscheiden....aber das aller Wichtigste ist erst mal: ICH HAB JA (alte) KLICKER DRAUF UND KANN HEUT ABEND AUF DEN MELIBOKUS RAUF! YEAH!


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch zulegen möchte (und da sind jetzt mal die Mädels unter Euch gefragt  ): *ich brauch unbedingt einen anderen Sattel, da mir beim Berg hoch fahren die ein oder andere Stelle einschläft. Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp für einen guten Sattel geben, der nicht gleich nach Omafahhrad aussieht?*


bin zwar kein maedel, aber meine freundin faehrt einen terry butterfly rs gel
und ist damit super zufrieden. wenn du's etwas breiter magst: terry butterfly gt gel
allerdings gibt's es sowas wie einen guten sattel eigentlich nicht. es gibt bloss passt oder passt nicht zum hintern.....
also testen.

gruss,
franz


----------



## Deleted 86910 (23. Juli 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> bin zwar kein maedel, aber meine freundin faehrt einen terry butterfly rs gel
> und ist damit super zufrieden. wenn du's etwas breiter magst: terry butterfly gt gel
> allerdings gibt's es sowas wie einen guten sattel eigentlich nicht. es gibt bloss passt oder passt nicht zum hintern.....
> also testen.
> ...



danke franz....macht sinn...und da es auf die "passform" ankommt, werd ich wohl mal beim radladen "probesitzen"


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2007)

stef.0815 schrieb:


> danke franz....macht sinn...und da es auf die "passform" ankommt, werd ich wohl mal beim radladen "probesitzen"


ist am sinnvollsten. wie wir letztes jahr unsere stereos abgeholt haben, sind wir ueber eine 
stunde vorm laden auf und ab und haben saettel drauf und wieder runtergeschraubt. ein guter
laden nimmt den sattel auch noch nach einer kleinen tour zurueck, wenn er nicht passt und 
noch "neu" ist. macht der rose uebrigens auch. aber vorher zu wissen, was man will ist nicht 
doof. 
die beiden saettel gibt's beim rose uebrigens grad als sonderangebot, hab nur die normale
seite verlinkt, weil sonst kein bild dabei war. einfach mal terry bei der suche eingeben....


----------



## thomasf (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem LTD CC und einem Reaction ist der Rahmen anders?


----------



## phreak007 (25. Juli 2007)

Ja, der Rahmen vom Reaction ist hochwertiger / leichter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 86910 (25. Juli 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Ja, der Rahmen vom Reaction ist hochwertiger / leichter...



LTD CC Sondermodell 2007 / 16" / frisch gewogen beim Händler (mit popeligen Bärentatzen):

12,2 kg


----------

